# Hello From Prince George



## Clearcutter (Aug 6, 2020)

Just stumbled onto this forum. Looks really good. I have a small hobby machine shop in my detached garage and love to learn!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 6, 2020)

welcome from Chestermere.

brother-in-law lives in PG.


----------



## Crankit (Aug 6, 2020)

Welcome from Salmon Arm


----------



## Hruul (Aug 7, 2020)

Greetings from Regina, SK. Love the picture.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 8, 2020)

Howdy do from the Island. I spent some time in PG in the early 80s working in a truck shop and the pulp mills.


----------



## Clearcutter (Aug 8, 2020)

We have been back in PG for 6 years now. After living in Campbell River for 9. Didn't really want to move back, but  got a job offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 8, 2020)

I certainly don't miss the snow shovel, lol.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 9, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Crosche (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from YYC.

Cheers,

Chad


----------

